# TNT Crab Cakes



## Callisto in NC (Apr 9, 2009)

1 pound crab
1 egg plus 1 egg white
1 and 1/4 stick butter
1 1/4 cup bread crumbs ~ I used crushed Panko but any plain bread crumb will work
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon dried parsley
2 tablespoons citrus grill seasoning by McCormicks
1 tablespoon celery salt

Melt butter and allow to cool. Crumble crab in mixing bowl and sprinkle with breadcrumbs. "Reconstitute" parsley by adding it to lemon juice and allow to soak while butter cools. Once butter cools mix butter, eggs, and lemon juice parsley mix in a bowel. Whip until frothy. Pour over breadcrumbs and crab. Mix, fold, blend. Form into patties. Chill for a couple hours up to two days. Saute in pan of butter/olive oil combination until both sides are browned, cooking slowly to maintain cake form. *DON'T DEEP FRY.*  Serve with your favorite tartar sauce and hot sauce.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I got creative on the plating for the photo but I thought this would be a sweet way to serve them for a Sunday brunch or even for Easter.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 9, 2009)

Yum Crab Cakes!! Thanks Miss Calli !!


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 9, 2009)

Crab.....love it in any shape, form, or fashion.  Those cakes look good.  Neat plating idea!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks UB.

Thanks too Cooksie ~ my DD saw the plate in the fridge and thought it was cute.  Insecure me would love some validation that I'm not nuts plating crab cakes like a flower.  I thought it was cute with the tartar sauce in the middle, five cakes around the sauce.  Maybe I've been watching too much Food Network.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 9, 2009)

Those look good! I love crab cakes!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 10, 2009)

Those look delicious!  Are you using fresh crab?  We tried our hand at them a couple of weeks ago but are limited to canned.  The flavor was good but not as pretty and lumpy as yours.  Thanks for sharing your recipe and your beautiful presentation!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 10, 2009)

I went for fresh crab but they didn't have any so I just got a package of immitation for this batch.  I've used both immitation and real for my crab cakes.  These needed a little extra seasoning but tasted really good.


----------



## AliceNashville (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks so good! I'm going to try those out sometime soon.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yum! sounds good!


----------



## 2belucile (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe for the crab cakes,  sounds delicious. I would like to try as soon as I can get some.
Now, can anybody tell me something? Am I going blind or crazy? Is there a photo of the crab cakes plating, or is that my computer doesn´t shows it? Sorry to bother you, but I would like to know what is happening........(if you can tell me....) Thanks anyway.


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to try this recipe, thanks for sharing! Perfect for a summery evening


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 30, 2009)

2belucile said:


> Thanks for the recipe for the crab cakes,  sounds delicious. I would like to try as soon as I can get some.
> Now, can anybody tell me something? Am I going blind or crazy? Is there a photo of the crab cakes plating, or is that my computer doesn´t shows it? Sorry to bother you, but I would like to know what is happening........(if you can tell me....) Thanks anyway.



There is no picture in this thread, if that helps you.


----------



## 2belucile (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks, LPBeier.  As I am not very good with the computer, I tought it was something I have missed doing.....
I will do them soon (hopefully). 
Keep well and have a nice day!!!


----------

